# donde puedo encontrar un buen curso de electronica en buenos aires



## maxidom (Ene 2, 2010)

hola. mucho gusto. mi nombre es maximiliano y soy nuevo en este foro (pido disculpas si utilizo mal este foro).
Y queria hacerles una consulta para ver si alguien me puede ayudar. estoy buscando una escuela mas o menos buena para hacer un curso de electronica, mas que nada orientada a lo que es audio. Digo otro curso porque ya hice 1 año de electronica basica y 1 año de reparacion de audio en una escuela llamada leisester en san miguel, y la verdad no fue muy buena.
si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar le voy a estar agradecido..


----------



## fernandob (Feb 26, 2011)

vengo de leer un tema de moderacion, que fogonazo los mandoa este ...que es viejo...y ndadie respondio.

escuelas por desgracia son largas: el industrial .
MALAS: la de el pasaje el maestro, que esta cerca de el parque rivadavia  cualquier curso.

hay que buscar , un buen profesor que de clases particulares y arriesgarse.
lo que si hay seguro es una cosa:
si buscas alguien que cobre baratito por que hay escuelas para adultos que brinda la municipalidad y duran uno o 2 años y son gratuitas y por eso no entedes como te quieren cobrar ese ingeniero o ese profesor............anda a la gratis TE LA MERECES.

y la otra: si cuando vas a esas clases una o 2 veces por semana le prestas atencion solo ese tiempo, mientras estas en clase y el resto de la semana a a lo mucho lees un poco , no te pones a hacer cosas, probar ...solo lees un poco de lo que el profsor dicto , de nuevo TE MERECES EL RESULTADO.

asi que muchachos, si le piden plata a mama y a papa , o si ya trabajan y usan esa plata para comprar zapatillas nuevas o un celulr nuevo con chiches , si ddican horas a la compu o a los jueguitos.

de nuevo:
son lso felices merecedores de el resultado SE LO MERECEN -.
siempre esta el foro para venir con pedidos o preguntas tontas y siempre habra trabajo para aprendices que no pasaran de eso. 

por que dedican tiempo y dinero son tragas...giles..perdedores.


----------

